# Take away(fast food) concept



## Neuken (3 Jul 2011)

Hi

Looking for some info. I currently live abroad and have seen a Take away(fast food) concept that I think would really take off in Ireland. Everybody I talk to thinks its a great idea(or maybe their just yanking my chain )

Anyhow how do I go about starting something like that up in Ireland, requirements health and safety, looking for a location, etc etc. Ideally as well looking for a partner in Ireland that could share some of the day to day management as I think eventually there could be franchise possibilities.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks
Neuken


----------



## onlineprint (3 Jul 2011)

It all depends on your concept and idea and if it will take off in Ireland

Ideally you need a business partner who is already in the catering business, a chef or a Restaurant owner or if it involves food etc a takeaway owner

You would need to advertise on sites like Donedeal. Gumtree, Buy and Sell etc find what you need


----------



## Guest105 (3 Jul 2011)

Also try your local enterprise board for financial help and advise in your business venture.


----------

